# BMW E90 Underbody & Engine Bay Steam Cleaning



## LeMansBlue330d

Hi, had a recent oil leak but whilst driving the car, the oil had got onto tree engine bay and all the underside of the car. Does anyone know of someone who can steam clean the engine bay and underside? Excess oil seems to be burning whilst it's still on the car. 
And yes, the oil leak has been sorted it's just the excess oil. 
Any suggestions or recommendations in the Stockport area would help me greatly.


----------



## Benskett

Own a Karcher? Use that.


----------



## Andyblue

LeMansBlue330d said:


> Hi, had a recent oil leak but whilst driving the car, the oil had got onto tree engine bay and all the underside of the car. Does anyone know of someone who can steam clean the engine bay and underside? Excess oil seems to be burning whilst it's still on the car.
> And yes, the oil leak has been sorted it's just the excess oil.
> Any suggestions or recommendations in the Stockport area would help me greatly.


If you've a Karcher, I've a used angled spray lance I could look to sell on / swap for something and am only up the road near Rossendale...

https://www.kaercher.com/uk/accessory/angled-spray-lance-26388170.html#w1RTLODGmuKoud5X.97


----------

